# Closed: Briars and beyond



## hellbender (May 29, 2004)

After a lengthy time away from EnWorld I have returned and written up a fair amount of material for an online game here. I had started a Middle Earth game before my unexpected departure and any of those members wanting to play in this one get preference. That stated, I am looking for:

Six players, standard 3.5 in my homebrew world. Starting level is first. Standard races (see below) and classes apply.

Starting background; most nations of this world are magocracies (rule by wizards). There are many variations on this theme, including necromancer governed cities of the dead. 

A few world quirks: orcs range from Neutral to Chaotic Evil and ARE a player choice. Also, orcs are goblinoids in this world, bigger and generally meaner versions of goblins.

Magic is very strong and simple magic items are somewhat common, if expensive. The ruling classes of magic users do what they can to keep their subjects happy, comfortable and productive, at least those who do not rule through fear and intimidation.

hellbender


----------



## DarkMaster (May 29, 2004)

Do you accept UA variant classes?

In any case I am very interested
I would go with a human paladin


----------



## TheOneAboveAll (May 29, 2004)

I would be interested.


----------



## Inez Hull (May 29, 2004)

Heya Hellbender, what happened to you? When you started the ME game we thought being a longtimer here you'd weather Tolkein's curse.

Drop by and check out the game I started running after you disappeared - It's my first crack and GM'ing PbP and my first time in Middle Earth for any type of game.

I would be interested in playing in one of your games again, but I'm pretty busy these days so will only take a spot if you can't make up the numbers.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 29, 2004)

I would be interested.  But would need more information, before deciding on a character.  I also would like to know what happened, as it will give us an idea if it might happen again.


----------



## hellbender (May 29, 2004)

Hello all! I am not going anywhere for a while and my absence was pretty abrupt all around, I took off on a lark to help a good friend's brother on his doctoral thesis in archeaology. While getting away from it all was very refreshing, I do apologise for not getting a message here before taking off. I will be in the country for quite some time and have not adventurous plans (in the real world, at least) anytime soon.

    Darkmaster, UA classes are fine, Inez; excellent game, I am reading through it. Rangerjohn, good to see you are interested. I am not going anywhere now, it was just one of those once in a lifetime opprotunities (I had most of those in my younger day, and it had been a few years since I left the country).

  As far as more background; the world draws on many influences, including:

   Tolkien, Lord Dunsany, William Morris, Glen Cook and Leiber with a touch of Lovecraft and Poe tossed in.

  The fantasy world itself is based on a generic DnD world (with all the usual critters) and built up from there.
hellbender


----------



## xbrokenxswordx (May 29, 2004)

I'd be interesting to as it seems rare to find a fantasy game starting up on these boards, lol.


----------



## ferretguy (May 29, 2004)

Hey there Hellbender! Good to see you again.  Hell being a long weekend would like to put my bid in for a Orc character...Perhaps a very strict law abiding orc....his own laws of course, preferably.  Follows the mages rules but is looking for a way/power to end their rule. (thinking his tribe was wiped out on a paticularly nasty mages whim...) Go with the fighter or barbarian class.


----------



## Someone (May 29, 2004)

I´d also be interested, but I´ll hold character choices until I know something more about what the other players are choosing. Are psionics part of the "base classes", btw?


----------



## hellbender (May 29, 2004)

If the following are still interested, they must be given priority because I left the previous game I was starting on them and they deserve (if they want) first crack at the game. I do promise that I will stick this one out, I am not taking off anywhere on whim like that again and I was really enjoying running my first game here. If these folks (that have replied sofar)  are still into it, they get dibs:

Inez Hull
rangerjohn
ferretguy

  Classes from the Psionics Handbook (I have both 3.0 and 3.5 editions) are fine by me. I have all of the WotC 3.0 and 3.5 hardbacks and sourcebooks released so far and anything in these is fair game. I also have a fair amount of Malhavoc and Green Ronin products as well, and the information in these books is fine as well.

  ferretguy: that is a great concept that would work well.

   The world is not too far from a generic DND world with a few exceptions, but I want the story to be what defines the atmosphere.

hellbender


----------



## Someone (May 29, 2004)

Cool. Sometime after I posted I imagined a very young telepath, mute, that has to rely on Mindlink to speak. How is the mage´s attitude for psionics? tolerant, inquisitorial, varied, or they just don´t care?


----------



## DarkMaster (May 29, 2004)

Well I changed my mind, I would like to start as a human LG fighter who would take sorcerer level after, until he can take some kind of prestige class that combines both, would that be acceptable?

Let me know if I can join in.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 29, 2004)

Just popping in to say hello. 

Seems you have plenty enough applicants, but I'll be interested in following this game.


----------



## hellbender (May 29, 2004)

Hey there, Festy! If you were in the Middle Earth game and you want in here, you have a spot, I am giving everyone from the previous game an automatic place if they want it.


hellbender


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 30, 2004)

I'm in enough games already, but feel free to sign me up as an alternative should anyone drop out.


----------



## hellbender (May 30, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Well I changed my mind, I would like to start as a human LG fighter who would take sorcerer level after, until he can take some kind of prestige class that combines both, would that be acceptable?
> 
> Let me know if I can join in.




  Why yes, it is acceptable, and it looks as if you are in. I will be posting more background shortly. So far, the game looks like:

DarkMaster
Inez Hull
rangerjohn (?)
ferretguy
xbrokenxswordx
Someone

  With Festy as an alternative.

hellbender


----------



## DarkMaster (May 30, 2004)

hellbender said:
			
		

> Why yes, it is acceptable, and it looks as if you are in. I will be posting more background shortly. So far, the game looks like:
> 
> DarkMaster
> Inez Hull
> ...




Good


----------



## xbrokenxswordx (May 30, 2004)

Looks really good so far. Should have a character done up by tomorrow, but if possible I'd like to wait for the background update. If not, I can wing something.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 30, 2004)

Why the question about me Hellbender?  Anyway we have an eldritch knight, a telepath, and an orc barbarian.  With the rest of waiting for more background.


----------



## hellbender (May 30, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Why the question about me Hellbender? Anyway we have an eldritch knight, a telepath, and an orc barbarian. With the rest of waiting for more background.



  Just questioning because I wasn't sure if I had convinced you that I am staying and following through with this game, that is all. You are very much more than welcome to be a part of this game.

hellbender


----------



## ferretguy (May 30, 2004)

Just a quick question....
  What is the stat buy points? also mods for the orc race...


----------



## hellbender (May 31, 2004)

28 point buy (stats starting at 8)

orc traits (as per the MM 3.5):
+4 strength, -2 intelligence, -2 wisdom, -2 charisma
--base speed 30
--Darkvision to 60 feet
--Automatic languages; common, orc. Bonus languages: Dwarven, Giant, Gnoll, Goblin, Undercommon

Light sensitivity is not a trait of orcs in my world. The orc race is more of a wandering people, their lands destroyed which has caused them to meander about the world. Although barbarian is the favored class, there are a number of fighters, sorcerers, clerics and rogues among the orc tribes. The orcs are based loosely on the orcs from the Rackham game Confrontation, here are a couple of  links to the general look.:


http://www.rackham-store.com/boutique_us/fiche_produit.cfm?type=246&ref=ORBC01&code_lg=lg_us&pag=1&num=7

http://www.rackham-store.com/boutique_us/fiche_produit.cfm?type=119&ref=ORBE01&code_lg=lg_us&pag=1&num=7


----------



## xbrokenxswordx (May 31, 2004)

Full starting gold I'm guessing?


----------



## hellbender (May 31, 2004)

xbrokenxswordx said:
			
		

> Full starting gold I'm guessing?



  Yes, full gold to start and equipment. Don't worry too much about rations, rope and light sources, these will be provided.

h


----------



## xbrokenxswordx (May 31, 2004)

A'ight, since we already have two fighter types I think I'll make a rogue. Unless you wouldn't mind three fighter types...


----------



## DarkMaster (May 31, 2004)

xbrokenxswordx said:
			
		

> A'ight, since we already have two fighter types I think I'll make a rogue. Unless you wouldn't mind three fighter types...



I am not planning on being a front line fighter, more of an archer type.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 31, 2004)

Hellbender, is there a way (feat, house rule or other) that my character could have diplomacy as a class skill?
I was wondering if I could switch Intimidate for Diplomacy in the fighter and bluff for diplomacy in the sorcerer ? My character will be lawful good so I feel Diplomacy would be more appropriate.


----------



## ferretguy (May 31, 2004)

Larsh     1st Level Orc Fighter     Chaotic Neutral

Str:18 (14 6pts) +4
Dex: 10 (2pts) +0
Con: 14 (6pts) +2
Int: 14 (16 10pts) +2
Wis: 10 (12 4pts) +0
Chr: 6 (8 0pts) -2

Hits: 12
AC: 17 (touch 10 Flatfooted 17)
Saves:
Fort: +4......Ref: +0......Will: +2
Initiative: +4
BAB:+1
Melee: +5
Range: +1

Feats:
 Iron Will, Improved Initiative
Languages:
Commen, Orc, Goblin, Dwarven

Skills.....................Rank.........Stat...........Total
Know(Arcana).........+1............+2..............+3
Survival.................+1.............0................+1
Climb.....................+2............4................+6 (-1 armor)
Ride.......................+2............0................+2
Handle Animal..........+2............-2...............0
Spellcraft................+1............+2..............3

Armor
Chainmail +5  -5 check penelty  20' speed 
Heavy wooden shield   +2  -2 check penelty

Weapons:
Battleaxe  1d8+4    x3crit
Heavy Flail   1d10+6 (2 handed)  19-20/x2
Kukri (x2)   1d4  18-20/x2

Equipment:
Chainmail    40#   150gp
Heavy Wooden Shield   10#    7gp
Heavy Flail   10#   15gp
Battleaxe   6#   10gp
Kukri (x2)   4#   16gp
Backpack  2#  2gp
Bedroll 5# 1sp
Grappling Hook  4# 1gp
50' silk rope   5# 10gp
Whetstone(x2) 2#  4cp
1 Waterskin  4#  1gp
2 Sacks  1# 2sp

Total Encumberance:93#  Light
Monies: 27gp  6sp  6cp

Background:
 Larsh once was the typical orc. He lived for the tribe, glory in battle, to travel where ever the winds would blow. That all changed when a mage and his dogs came to his tribes temporary encampment. It seemed that his tribe had items that were needed for his arcane research, these same items were relics carried for many generations by his people. Needless to say the chieften was Very reluctant to give them up. This affront to the mages demands brought a frown to the humans face, but with a sigh and a word of power his chieften was dead. He then set his lackies loose and proceeded to attack the orc tribe.
 As his people charged in a rage, Larsh was struck down by a magical bolt hurled by the mage, he stayed consious long enough to see the great warriors fall by the terrible  power wielded by this human and his compainions.
As he lost consiousness he swore an oath to the Gods that if he were to survive he would live his life to revenge his people.
 He awoke many days later, surrounded by his dead tribe, their corpses now food for the scavangers. He thanked the gods for the chance to revenge his people, but he knew that blindly rushing into battle would result in his death and the spirits of his people wandering without satisfaction for all eternity, so he has devoted himself to studying his enemy to find their weaknesses and their ways. When the time comes he will have his Revenge and mages will tremble at his name.

Appearance:
 Typical of his race, Larsh is tall and strongly built standing at 6'3" weighing in at 260# dark of hair and brownish/yellow of skin. He is quite intellegent for an orc, but his appearance leaves alot to be desired. He bears scars throughout his body, with a ritualistic self scar of the Blood Hunt: A twisting  repeating pattern of red and black marks cut deep into the face, neck and chest of an orc on a quest of revenge.
 His equipment is maintained but well worn, nicks on his blades tell the stories of many battles.


----------



## Someone (May 31, 2004)

An intelectual orc fighter is thelast think I thought I would see. My character is almost done, and will post as soon I finish the background.


----------



## DarkMaster (May 31, 2004)

Flumerio Vanderos

Human Fighter 1
Lawful Good
age 18
Hair Black
eyes Blue
6'  155lbs

Str 10 
Int  12 +1
Wis 8  -1
Dex 16 +3
Con 10 
Cha 16 +3

Feats Weapon focus (long Bow), Point blank, Rapid shot

Leather armor AC 15 15gp  15 lbs
Long Bow   +5 1d8,x3 75gp 3 lbs
20 arrows  1gp 3 lbs
Long Spear    +1  1d8,x2 5gp  9lbs
Dagger     +1 1d4, 19-20 x2 2gp 1lbs

Fortitude 2 
Reflex 3
Will –1
Hp 10

AC 15 (armor 2 + 3dex) ff:12 touch:13

Ride 7 (4+3)
Diplomacy 7(4+3) 
Jump 4 (4)
Swim 4 (4)

Background: Flumerio is the son of a paladin and a sorceress, that retired in their early 40s and started a family in a local town. Flumerio always wanted to follow his father's footstep but always lacked the maturity to be admitted in any church. Even with his father's connection all attemps resulted in failures. Knowing that he wasn't strong enough to be an efficient melee fighter Flumerio spend countless hours practicing his ability with the bow, hoping the high cleric would notice him for his bow ability and would admit him. 

Flumerio, never did anything else in his life. He was bored quickly and school and was not a very physical person, so manual labor wasn't for him either. Wasn't of his father extremely rigid education he would have become a thief. The local thief master often offered him to join his "business" where his social skills and quick hands would be put at good use. But Flumerio was driven by the dream of becoming a paladin, he even denied that he inherited natural magical ability from his mother. [OCC are sorcerer well seen, or they are considered like heretic magic user]

A few days ago, Flumerio's was thrown out again from the church. They say his lack of common sense don't fit with the type of person they are looking for. He now accepted the fact that he will never be a Paladin and realised that maybe developing his magical aptitude could help the local population better than his obstination for paladinhood. 

Flumerio is a highly self disciplined person. He is still stuck within his father education, and does things based on what he was taught more than on his own beliefs.


----------



## hellbender (Jun 1, 2004)

Darkmaster: No problem with the Diplomacy skill at all, I can understand a quick house rule on it. Nice character, by the way.

ferretguy: Great character as well. You have both done a super job with your characters and their backgrounds.

  I will post some background, but with this world and way of playing, I hope everyone will help contribute to the world. Everyone is telling a story with rpgs.

hellbender


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 1, 2004)

Yes an intellectual orc fighter is a first for me....have plans for him Moohaahaa!

Thinkin' about designing him to fight mages....there is a great class for that in The Compleat Warrior book....The Occult Slayer...


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 1, 2004)

hellbender said:
			
		

> Darkmaster: No problem with the Diplomacy skill at all, I can understand a quick house rule on it. Nice character, by the way.
> 
> ferretguy: Great character as well. You have both done a super job with your characters and their backgrounds.
> 
> ...



Are sorcerer commonly accepted in this world or are they seen as some kind of heretic?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 1, 2004)

Is there still room in this game?

If so, I'd love to join, maybe as a druid type character.


----------



## hellbender (Jun 1, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Is there still room in this game?
> 
> If so, I'd love to join, maybe as a druid type character.




  I forgot TheOneAboveAll in the shuffle. If they still want in, they can have a spot. If not, I will break my rule and allow one more person in.


hellbender


----------



## hellbender (Jun 1, 2004)

xbrokenxswordx said:
			
		

> A'ight, since we already have two fighter types I think I'll make a rogue. Unless you wouldn't mind three fighter types...



  Play what you like. I can adapt to any combination of classes. I don't like limiting people from what they want to play. 

h


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 1, 2004)

hellbender said:
			
		

> I forgot TheOneAboveAll in the shuffle. If they still want in, they can have a spot. If not, I will break my rule and allow one more person in.




Sorry, I'm a little confused.  Does this mean I can join, or not?  If not, put me on the alternate list.  Thanks.


----------



## hellbender (Jun 1, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Are sorcerer commonly accepted in this world or are they seen as some kind of heretic?




  In this setting, all magic users are revered, somewhat how druids in the PHB are described as acknowledging other druids, regardless of alignment. Sorcerers, wizards, druids, clerics and even bards are all a part of this informal group. While minor magical items are not uncommon, they are expensive and not handed out too lightly. The magocracy rules by fear (of what can be unleashed) and complacency (handing out and selling minor magical items to keep people happy). 
  Superstition is rampant. People disappear in the dead of night, monsters lurk in the shadows and treachery abounds. Strange creatures are moving in far off lands, prompted by notions of conquest or backed by ambitious magic-users.



h


----------



## hellbender (Jun 1, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm a little confused. Does this mean I can join, or not? If not, put me on the alternate list. Thanks.



  If I don't hear from TheOneAboveAll, you are in if you want to be.

h


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 1, 2004)

hellbender said:
			
		

> In this setting, all magic users are revered, somewhat how druids in the PHB are described as acknowledging other druids, regardless of alignment. Sorcerers, wizards, druids, clerics and even bards are all a part of this informal group. While minor magical items are not uncommon, they are expensive and not handed out too lightly. The magocracy rules by fear (of what can be unleashed) and complacency (handing out and selling minor magical items to keep people happy).
> Superstition is rampant. People disappear in the dead of night, monsters lurk in the shadows and treachery abounds. Strange creatures are moving in far off lands, prompted by notions of conquest or backed by ambitious magic-users.
> 
> 
> ...



Good, Flumerio won't have moral issue with developing his sorcerers skill, I am also planning that has he evolved as a sorcerer he will become increasingly frustrated with magocracy and will try to fight this political elite, potentially leading to an alignement change to neutral or chaotic.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 1, 2004)

Okay, thanks.  I'll work up a character.  If he doesn't show up, I'll play, otherwise just put me down as an alternate.


----------



## Someone (Jun 1, 2004)

I finally wrote the background. I realized I was somewhat tired of playing shy and intellectual characters, so I made something different this time:

Name: Nodis Thea. 
Race: Human
Class/level: Psion (telepath) 1 [from Expanded psionics handbook]
Sex: Male
Alingment: N
Physical description: A young man, about somewhat less than 6 feet tall and dressed in white robes and trousers. Good looking and well groomed, blonde and blue eyes, sports a _charming_ smile.

Stats:
Str.......8   (-1)
Dex......14 (+2)
Con......14 (+2)
Int.......16 (+3)
Wis......10 (+0)
Cha......12 (+1)

AC: 14=10+2(leather)+2(dex)
HP: 4+2+6(psionic body)=12

Attacks: 
Dagger: melee -1, ranged +2; damage 1d4-1, crit 19-20/x2
Light crossbow +2, damage 1d8, crit 19-20/x2

Saves:
Fort +2=0+2(con)
Reflex +2=0+2(dex)
Will +2=2+0(wis)

Skills: (2 skills points+3(int)+1(human bonus))x4=24 ranks.
Psicraft +7 = 4 ranks +3 int
Diplomacy +5 = 4 ranks +1 cha
Bluff +5 = 4 ranks +1 cha
Gather information +5=4 ranks +1 cha
Sense motive +4 = 4 ranks
Concentration +6=4 ranks +2 con

Feats:
Psionic endowment
Greater psionic endowment
Psionic body

Languages: Common, Elven, Dwarven, Draconic.

Psionic powers:
Power points: 2+1 (bonus)=3

Level 1 powers:
Psionic charm
Mind thrust
Mindlink

Equipment (starting with 120 gp)

Leather armor (10 gp)
Dagger (2 gp)
Crossbow, light (35 gp)
Bolts, 10 (1 gp)
Traveller´s outfit (free)
Backpack (flint and steel, 2 sunrods, soap, small metal mirror and razor, waterskin, extra clothes.) (All of it, about 24 gp)

Total weight is somewhat less than 25 lbs, still a light load.
48 gold coins.

Son of a farmer, Nodis never ever had the aptitude or attitude to work, and that constantly meant a continuous fight with his father. When he was supposed to be at the assigned family´s fields, he escaped to the nearby town´s tavern, where he was very popular because of his fun personality and quick wits. Problems started when he was back at home. 

In one of these discussions, when he concentrated all his anger and desire to kill, his father suddendly dropped dead. Horrorized, the superstitious peasants chase him; not less scared himself, he had to survive as a beggar wandering from town to town for some weeks. That was when he met Khor. He was a strange man, somewhat sinister with his bald head and joyless smile. He seemed to exactly know what happened to him and how he felt. He offered Nodis to teach him.

Without any other option Nodis accepted Khor´s discipline with reluctancy. However, his mentor´s hard work was exccesive for him, and for the second time he fled as soon he mastered his powers. This time better armed, he´s been fleeing from town to town, using his powers to get what he needs and dissapear before the effect of his charm powers wears off and living a permanent party.


----------



## hellbender (Jun 1, 2004)

TheOneAboveAll: going once....(let me know if you are still interested).

   Anyone needing to contact me, feel free to: forvalaka (@) cableone.net

   I like all of the characters so far, everyone is doing a super job. A note to anyone wanting to run a magic-using character; keep in mind that not all of those wielding these powers rule an area, magocracies are the norm, but not the rule. And many deposed arcane and divine casters are now wanted criminals, it is not unusual for magic using bounty hunters to hunt down those wanted for various crimes. 

hellbender


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 1, 2004)

Okay, here's my druid.

Jarl Frostbone
Male Human Druid 1
Alignment: True Neutral
Height: 5’11"
Weight: 145 lbs
Hair: Grey
Eyes: 1 Blue, 1 Missing
Age: 41
Deity: Old Gods (All Father)

Str: 14 (+2)
Dex: 10 (+0)
Con: 14 (+2)
Int: 8 (-1)
Wis: 16 (+3)
Cha: 12 (+1)

Class and Racial Abilities:
+4 skill points at first level, +1 skill point/level afterwards, 1 bonus feat at first level, Favored Class: Any, Animal Companion, Nature Sense, Wild Empathy, Spellcasting, Spontaneous Spellcasting (Summon Nature’s Ally)

Hit Dice: 1d8+2+1
HP: 11
AC: 12
Init: +0
Speed: 30 ft
Saves:
Fortitude +4
Reflex +0
Will +5

BAB: +0
Melee Attack: +2
Ranged Attack: +0

Spells Prepared:
0th Level (3): Cure Minor Wounds (x2), Detect Magic
1st Level (1+1): Cure Light Wounds, Shillelagh

Skills:
Concentration: +6 (4 ranks, +2 con)
Heal: +7 (4 ranks, +3 wis)
Knowledge (nature): +5 (4 ranks, -1 int, +2 nature sense)
Survival: +9 (4 ranks, +3 wis, +2 nature sense)

Feats:
Endurance
Improved Toughness

Languages: Common, Druidic

Equipment:
Quarterstaff
Sling
30 slingstones
Healer’s Kit
Leather Armor
Animal Companion: Frostfang:
Hit Dice: 2d8+4 (13 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 50 ft. (10 squares)
Armor Class: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+2
Attack:	Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack: Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Trip
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills: Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1*
Feats: Track, Weapon Focus (bite)

Personality, Appearance, Background to be added shortly.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 2, 2004)

HB any chance I could play a half-giant psi-warrior?


----------



## hellbender (Jun 2, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> HB any chance I could play a half-giant psi-warrior?



  Nope problem at all as long as you can work the character ala Savage Species to start at 1st level.

  There is a thread in the Rogue's Gallery for everyone's character.

h


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 3, 2004)

Is there I write up for it?  I don't own savage species, so I wouldn't know where to start.  Maybe it would be easier to go the unearthed arcana route.  I think that means I would have to earn 3rd level twice?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 3, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Is there I write up for it?  I don't own savage species, so I wouldn't know where to start.  Maybe it would be easier to go the unearthed arcana route.  I think that means I would have to earn 3rd level twice?



The problem with this is that you will not start at the equivalent of first level.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 3, 2004)

A question:  Does the "magocracy" extend to the divine spellcasting classes, or just arcane.  If it does, I think I'd like to switch over to a rogue knifefighter character (quickdraw, flick of the wrist and a LOT of knives).  I'd start as a rogue and then go into rogue/fighter.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 3, 2004)

Well, I seem to be holdning everybody up, maybe I should bow out.


----------



## hellbender (Jun 3, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> A question: Does the "magocracy" extend to the divine spellcasting classes, or just arcane. If it does, I think I'd like to switch over to a rogue knifefighter character (quickdraw, flick of the wrist and a LOT of knives). I'd start as a rogue and then go into rogue/fighter.



   The idea of magocracies in this world is born of the power that archmagi and high priests (etc) can wield over others. There are High Priest rulers, Archmagi, Grandmaster Druids, etc in ruling positions, not to mention areas governed by more conventional classes/professions as well. These magocracies are not necessarily united in any way; petty squabbles become wars, expansionist movements occur, wizards, priests, bards, druids, etc die and leave chaos and upheavel in their wake. Settingwise, this leaves a very flexible world for players to explore.

h


----------



## hellbender (Jun 3, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well, I seem to be holdning everybody up, maybe I should bow out.



    No, no. I have Savage Species and will be more than willing to help you get started. Not all of the characters are in, you are doing fine. Any idea of what sort of giant you want to play? Let me know and I will work with you to help out to the best of my ability.

hellbender


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 3, 2004)

Hmm, I'm torn between a fighter/rogue knife fighter, or a druid.  Any advice?


----------



## hellbender (Jun 3, 2004)

If I am reading Unearthed Arcana correctly, rangerjohn, you can start out your character as a half-giant quite easily and still be level equivalent. As I looked over the book, the advancement is the same idea as presented in Savage Species. Make your base character and decide which bloodline traits will kick in where. This may take a little adjustment, but is not impossible at all. The rules are very straitforward.


hellbender


----------



## hellbender (Jun 3, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm torn between a fighter/rogue knife fighter, or a druid. Any advice?



    Either would come in quite handy and be beneficial to the group. Magic users are definitely handy, but fighter/rogue characters are also always going to be characters whose skills are sought after.

h


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 3, 2004)

I don't own unearthed arcana, I have just seen it discussed here on the boards.  
The half-giant I am talking about is the in the XPH or the psionic portion of the SRD.  Which if you don't own the XPH can linked from the top of the D&D Rules forum here.


----------



## hellbender (Jun 3, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> I don't own unearthed arcana, I have just seen it discussed here on the boards.
> The half-giant I am talking about is the in the XPH or the psionic portion of the SRD. Which if you don't own the XPH can linked from the top of the D&D Rules forum here.



  I just hadn't gotten to look too far into the Expanded Psionics Handbook. I will look and compare with Unearthed Arcana. Either way, I don't see a problem with the character, it can be tailored to be level equivalent with the rest of the party.

hellbender


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 3, 2004)

hellbender said:
			
		

> I just hadn't gotten to look too far into the Expanded Psionics Handbook. I will look and compare with Unearthed Arcana. Either way, I don't see a problem with the character, it can be tailored to be level equivalent with the rest of the party.
> 
> hellbender




Neither have I, and since I was in limbo as a character choice.  I thought I would use the opportunity to give the new rules a spin.


----------



## hellbender (Jun 4, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Neither have I, and since I was in limbo as a character choice. I thought I would use the opportunity to give the new rules a spin.



rangerjohn:
  No reason not to give those new rules a try. See what you can come up with, and if everyone is done by tomorrow (Saturday) evening, then we can begin. 

hellbender


----------



## xbrokenxswordx (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah, sorry for the hold-up, but I'll get the character up tonight. Had a bunch of family stuff this week that my parents had dedicated me to without telling me and I just got caught up with that. I just need to decide between making a hexblade or making a battle sorcerer and I'm all set.


----------



## Someone (Jun 4, 2004)

hellbender said:
			
		

> if everyone is done by tomorrow (Saturday) evening, then we can begin.
> 
> hellbender




That´s great.

(Just showing myself and saying "I´m listening")


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

xbrokenxswordx said:
			
		

> Yeah, sorry for the hold-up, but I'll get the character up tonight. Had a bunch of family stuff this week that my parents had dedicated me to without telling me and I just got caught up with that. I just need to decide between making a hexblade or making a battle sorcerer and I'm all set.



I am still debating between my concept and battle sorcerer. I never saw a battle sorceror in play. Will be interesting


----------



## xbrokenxswordx (Jun 4, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> I am still debating between my concept and battle sorcerer. I never saw a battle sorceror in play. Will be interesting




I'm about 75% sure I'll be doing the hexblade concept, so if you want to go for the battler sorceror, go for it. I'm just going to look back over both the classes here in a bit and write up the character and post it sometime tonight.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Hellbender, can I still switch?
I feel like trying a battle sorcerer but not sure.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 4, 2004)

hellbender said:
			
		

> rangerjohn:
> No reason not to give those new rules a try. See what you can come up with, and if everyone is done by tomorrow (Saturday) evening, then we can begin.
> 
> hellbender




Well, like I said I don't own either SS or UA so someone else would have to work up the half-giant.


----------



## Someone (Jun 5, 2004)

What about this:

1st level: +2 Str -2 Dex, medium size, natural psionics, heat resistant, low light vision.
2nd level: +2 Con, Powerful build, psi-like ability.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 5, 2004)

I'll just stick with the druid character.

Since he was raised by a druid isolated from the magocracy, he has little interest in supporting them.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 5, 2004)

Someone said:
			
		

> What about this:
> 
> 1st level: +2 Str -2 Dex, medium size, natural psionics, heat resistant, low light vision.
> 2nd level: +2 Con, Powerful build, psi-like ability.





Is this in addition to psi-warrior?  If not your spreading a LA +1 race over two levels.


----------



## hellbender (Jun 5, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Hellbender, can I still switch?
> I feel like trying a battle sorcerer but not sure.




Yes, you still have time to switch characters, that is fine.

h


----------



## hellbender (Jun 5, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Well, like I said I don't own either SS or UA so someone else would have to work up the half-giant.



  Someone has posted good working attributes. If you have a specific giant type in mind, I can give you the giant blooded stats from UA.

h


----------



## Someone (Jun 5, 2004)

rangerjohn said:
			
		

> Is this in addition to psi-warrior?  If not your spreading a LA +1 race over two levels.




Yes, first level you would have a 1st level half giant psiwarrior 
_but_ without the powerful build, the +2 Con and stomp psi-like ability. Reaching 2nd level, you simply add those abilities.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 5, 2004)

Name:'Max'amillion      Alignment:Lawful Good
Race: Half Giant
Hair: None
Skin:Bronze
Eyes:Hazel
Sex: Male
HT: 7'8"
WT: 425lbs

Str  18(10) +2 race +4
Dex 10(4) -2 race
Con 14 (6) +2
Int 10 (2) 
Wis 14 (6) +2
Cha 8 -1

Armor: 16 (+4 armor +2 shield ) ff 16 touch 10

HP: 14 (8+2 Con(+2+2 psionic body)

MV:30

Fort +4 (+2 con)
Ref +0
Will +2 (+2 wis)


Race: Giant, Lowlight Vision, natural psionice 2 pp, heat resistance +2

B.A.B +0
Melee +4
Range +0

Longsword +4 1-8+4
W/psionic weapon + 2d6


Feats:
Psionic Body
Psionic Weapon

Skills:
Autohypnosis 6 (4 ranks +2 wis)
Concentration 6 (4 ranks +2 con)

PP:3
Call Weapon

Equipment:
Chain Shirt 100
Heavy Wooden Shield 7
Longsword 15
Back Pack 2

Background:TBD


----------



## hellbender (Jun 6, 2004)

Just waiting for one more character, I believe, and then we are off!

h.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 10, 2004)

Hellbender, I don't want to be a pain, do you allow my combat sorcerer to take the bastard sword?

Another thing I was reading in another thread that you were planing to play this campaign the 1st ed way. Hopefully this campaign will bring back some of the aspect I liked as a young teenager. I also started playing in the early 80s

Can't wait for the game to start


----------



## Someone (Jun 10, 2004)

Well, I can´t too. I´m still stunned by the potential for pranks and mischievous behaviour that the new psionics rules allow. Wait until I can manifest Control Sound.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey Hellbender!
 So who we waiting on? Really looking forward to getting this goin'.


----------



## DarkMaster (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't know what is going on, posting in all my pbp threads are extremely slow lately.


----------



## ferretguy (Jun 20, 2004)

Hellbender? 
 Have you taken off once again?


----------



## DarkMaster (Jul 2, 2004)

In case the game is still on
I will be in vacation far away from any internet connections between July 17 to July 31
Feel free to NPC my character


----------

